# This is Arne



## Pappy (Jan 24, 2016)

Arne is a rescued Shi Tzu and my new Facebook buddy. Got to love those eyes.


----------



## Arachne (Jan 24, 2016)

What a sweetheart, I would melt to those eyes.. lovely


----------



## Falcon (Jan 24, 2016)

Cute doggie.


----------



## jujube (Jan 24, 2016)

How can you say "no" to a face like that?


----------



## Falcon (Jan 24, 2016)

You intoxicate my soul with those eyes.


----------



## Kadee (Jan 24, 2016)

So cute :love_heart::love_hearth I mean the dog Pappy :laugh:


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 24, 2016)

Awwwwwww swuch a sweetie pie...never had little dogs but love 'em all the same:love_heart:


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 24, 2016)

What a sweet little dog pappy.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 24, 2016)

Awww, Pappy...what a baboo....


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 24, 2016)

What a cutie, not spoiled at all- I'm sure.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 24, 2016)

Oh! I just love him!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 24, 2016)

Awww, what a little cutie! :love_heart:


----------



## Pappy (Jan 24, 2016)

Sure miss our little gal. Maybe someday. Anyway, I can watch Arne. Boy, am I getting soft in my old age.:yes:


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 24, 2016)

Arne is adorable, pappy.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 24, 2016)

Lovely little dog but a GREAT PHOTO. Such clear detail.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jan 25, 2016)

Awwwwwwwwwwww, so cute


----------



## clover (Jan 25, 2016)

We have dog and rescue homes we can go to if we want to adopt or help walk dogs so not sure what you mean by Facebook buddy Pappy. Have you adopted the charming Arne or is he a cyber pet that you donate to his care !


----------



## Pappy (Jan 25, 2016)

I donated to his care and followed him all through his ordeal. He's a happy guy now.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 25, 2016)

That is so kind pappy.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 3, 2016)

I was surprised that they were kind enough to send a thank you note. Elaine was a different dog. Arne is my favorite.


----------

